# Memorial Weekend Wagyu Brisket



## schlotz (May 29, 2021)

The kids and the grandkids are coming for dinner and I promised my son-in-law I'd smoke one of his briskets.  They are starting their own wagyu ranch.  Doesn't get much better that this! So, 11.8# trimmed down to 6.7# - man there was a lot of hard fat on this.  Still left 1/4" fat cap which I decided to go cap down.  Seasoned with 50/50 salt & pepper last night before putting back into the fridge.  Brought it out and sat on the counter for  an hour while the MAK smoker go up to temp.  












On 8:30a IT 50º, OT 46º windy, MAK set to 180º
9:15 bumped to 275º
11:12 IT already 149º (yeah I verified it was in the middle of the brisket) Holy Crap, reset MAK to 240º, need to slow this down.


----------



## schlotz (May 29, 2021)

Ok that seemed to do the trick.  The stall is upon us, but I doubt for long. Blue line is the point IT.


----------



## 912smoker (May 29, 2021)

Well on the way! Looking good


----------



## schlotz (May 29, 2021)

2:15p IT 177º decided to wrap in BP. Dinner is set for 5p.  Gonna be close! Grate temps fluctuate +/-20º


----------



## sky monkey (May 29, 2021)

Looking good! I'm doing a brisket right now too. I thought I started in plenty of time for a 13lb brisket at midnight but I had a 4 hour stall. Dinner set for 5 as well, it's 1:10pm with an IT of 179.


----------



## 912smoker (May 29, 2021)

sky monkey said:


> Looking good! I'm doing a brisket right now too. I thought I started in plenty of time for a 13lb brisket at midnight but I had a 4 hour stall. Dinner set for 5 as well, it's 1:10pm with an IT of 179.


You can always bump your temp


----------



## schlotz (May 29, 2021)

Finally had to bump the temp to 300ºish to get it moving forward.  At 4:20p the IT was 199º but it probed really tender so I pulled it, 7h50m total.  Let it rest on the counter opened for 20 min until the IT dropped 10º. Then placed in cooler with towels. Turns out the kids are running late so everything is fine, that is if the brisket ends up tasting like it should!


----------



## schlotz (May 29, 2021)

Everything gets hectic all at once.  Did grab a shot, although it was after the fact. Brisket turned out spectacular. Tons of moisture, very tender.  I'd give it 10 out of 10.


----------



## 912smoker (May 29, 2021)

Looks great schlotz ! Nice bark and smoke ring and I'm sure it was enjoyed by all !
Hope you saved me a plate


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2021)

Looks awesome!
Would love to try a Wagyu someday!
Al


----------



## schlotz (May 31, 2021)

SmokinAl
 :  You only live once Al.  Go for it!


----------

